# Info required on new sci-fi



## Cobolt (Jun 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me or even point me in the direction of any new sci-fi shows that are due to happen anywhere between here (England) and USA.

We have the excellent Dr. Who, the soon to be revealed Torchwood (Apparently very Mulder/Scully) and thats it!!! 

I did hear a while ago that our independent channel (ITV, Central whatever its now called) was working on a timetravel show similiar to the Time Tunnel/Sliders to go head to head with BBC Dr. Who but thats it.

We need more, we need new, brash ideas, I have heard Supernatural is excellent but not really Sci-Fi. Battlestar Galactica is im afraid not my cup of tea, its too slow and boring, very similiar to Star Trek Voyager.

any help?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 20, 2006)

Jim Butcher's Dresden Files are being made into a series, not sci fi but related.


----------



## SteveR (Jun 21, 2006)

Cobolt, 

Appreicate everyone's taste is different  but I have never heard that been said about BSG. Slow and boring? Voyager? Have we seen the same show? 

How much of the show have you seen? If yo haven't seen season 2 make sure you do - might change your mind. Best Sci-Fi on TV at the moment IMO.

As for new Sci-Fi on TV it is a bit grim isn't it. It's noticebale that we haven't got a Firefly or B5 or Farscape being made at the moment. Dissapointing.

New TV stuff that should be here soon would be Stargate Atlantis season 3 and hopefully a new series of Threshold. Both entertaining but not in the league of some of the past masters.

Any other news anyone?


----------



## sonofstan (Jun 22, 2006)

I dont know if you could call it sci-fi but i heard a that Simon R Green's Nightside books were going to be made in to a TV series. I hope they do them justice.


----------



## bendoran (Jun 22, 2006)

prefer deathstalker, now that would be one whacky miniseries


----------



## Cobolt (Jun 22, 2006)

Steve R

No not seen season 2 of BSG can only comment on the first season, (mainly the first half). The pilot was excellent though!

As for Voyager, there were a few good ones in there but not nearly as entertaining as ST-Next Gen.

I think we need some quirky SF, like Farscape or even a new battle based series like dare I say it Halo.


----------



## SteveR (Jun 22, 2006)

Something original and new would be good. But I guess these are the hard ideas to come up with, and when they do appear, they often get cancelled part way 

I heard that there might be a HALO film but don't really know anything about it. Not sure if it sounds like a good idea to me though!


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 23, 2006)

Biggest problem with new Science Fiction is if it's too off the wall it won't get any ratings. Unfortunately they won't make any money if they just cater to folks like us.


----------



## SteveR (Jun 23, 2006)

Sad but true. Takes a leap of faith by the studios and to be fair Sci-Fi is presumably expensive from a set and special effects perspective.

God damn it....why was I not born with an affinity for Murder She Wrote!!


----------



## Azure (Jun 25, 2006)

There's the new Dr Who K9 spin off which I think is a Jetix ( Fox Europe)/BBC co production.


----------



## SteveR (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll watch out for that - My 7 year old daughter is a big Dr Who fan. Thanks.


----------



## williamjm (Jun 27, 2006)

Apparently they're going to be making some new episodes of the excellent "Futurama", which I think is very good news, although I don't think they'll be out anytime soon.


----------



## Chabio (Jun 27, 2006)

I heard rumours of a new Blake 7 in production, unfortunaterly have no further info.. sorry


----------



## SteveR (Jun 27, 2006)

I think those rumours about Blakes 7 have been floating about for years - and I mean probably 20 years! Would be kinda cool thoug!

The Red Dwarf film also seems to have been canned - although this one did get to the drawing board as I understand it.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 27, 2006)

There is a new show starting on ITV later this year as Cobalt stated called Primeval (I think). Generally the story of a cranky professor, his assistant and a time machine... might sound a bit familiar, but on the other hand it is Earth based and the time machine only links to the past, in particular the dinosaurs with special effects provided by the people who did Walking with Dinosaurs so could look quite good.

The good old Beeb is trying to cash in on their success with Doctor Who by having a Robin Hood series - not exactly SF though, but they might up the fantasy element.

And in the States, again not exactly Science Fiction there is Heroes from J J Abrams (Lost, Alias etc) where normal every day people suddenly gain superpowers... a bit in the mold of Unbreakable.


----------



## Azure (Jun 28, 2006)

Totally forgot animation wise Oban star racers starts on Jetix in October ( UK), it's worth watching if you like those old French/Japanese co-productions like Ulysses 31. 

Red Dwarf isn't likely for some time, last I heard Craig Charles  ( I think I heard correctly) has been suspended from his current role on a TV soap pending an investigation of alleged drugs use.


----------



## SteveR (Jun 29, 2006)

I couldn't quite believe my eyes the other week when I happened to catch Coronation Street and there was Lister!!! Times must be tough 

Mind you, if he has been messing with drugs things can't be that tight!!


----------

